# Are We Going To Get Old Stickies Back ?



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

We had some really good stickies on the old forum and this was great when new members came on asking the same advice over and over again, you could point to the stickies which would cover the topic in hand in great detail.

Not only were they usefull for new members but they also served as a great information and reference resource for existing members.

Are we going to get them back at some point ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ILLBehaviour said:


> We had some really good stickies on the old forum and this was great when new members came on asking the same advice over and over again, you could point to the stickies which would cover the topic in hand in great detail.
> 
> Not only were they usefull for new members but they also served as a great information and reference resource for existing members.
> 
> Are we going to get them back at some point ?


Yes, the Mod's are currently deciding on which ones to re-introduce. A couple are already back, more will follow in the next few days,


----------

